# Took LGD to vet - update :(



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Brad found Badger, our bigtger Grt. pyr lying down after he was doing some work on the tractor. Could get up on front paws but not his back ones. He picked his back end up and then it went back down. By the time I got in touch with the vet, he was doing somewhat better. I tried to take his temp but with all his hair, that didn't go well and it came up 96. We brought him in the house (util rm) while waiting to meet the vet. He was so sweet and calm with the surroundings we knew he didn't feel good. He acted better at the vet's and he concluded he did something to cause swelling. So he's on antiinflamatories (sp?) for 5 days. This is the same vet that treated Abe last year (we lost him). He is very good with the animals and his wife and son were there. We go to church with them. So, it's always comforting to go there. Anyway, got him home and he limped after getting out of the truck. We hope it was just too rough of play with his daughter and he'll be fine in a few days. Vet said he's in real good condition going into winter. I'm going to check out Qtip, his daughter Sat. and she how her body compares.

Just wanted to share, nothing big.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh I hope he'll get better soon! That would scare me sooooo bad! He'll be in my prayers!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goodness that is strange. Glad you have a course of treatment for him.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. Reading back through my post, it makes it sound like Badger isn't normally sweet. Quite the contrary. He likes people alot, he is just scared when you try to do anything medical related with him since his previous owners didn't give him shots or anything. He is a gentle giant with the prettiest big ole head. He kept laying it on our arms on the console of the truck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LGD's are such big dogs aren't they? 

I remember when you got those two. I am sure Qtip is huge now


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Qtip was 24 lb. when we got them - basically a little fur ball. Badger was 96 lb. at 3 yrs old in January. He weighed in at 109.8 tonight. 14 lbs in less than a year for an adult is alot. Qtip is taller than him but not nearly as thick and is just over a year old. I'll get a weight on her when her rabies is due, but I bet she's 70 lb. Her head has started getting bigger, too. Yeah!! I'm a sucker for big heads.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goodness gracious!

I like small heads


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Badger wouldn't get up this morning. Had to go find him and he was in a little nook between big rocks and trees. Brad is at the vet with him now. Please say a little prayer. Need to get off the phone line in case he calls. I'm here since 2 goats are being delivered this morning.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh no Julie I hope this is nothing to serious. Praying for Badger now


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be think of you both this morning too- I hope his problem is better soon.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Badger is back home. His temp was 98 (should be 102) and he was able to walk in the vet's office just like Thursday night. Both times this has been after he has warmed up. They gave him a shot of Dex hoping he'll eat. We'll keep giving him the Rimadyl and are keeping him in the house to keep him warm and so we can watch if he is eating, throwing up, etc. He's snoozing now. I'm going to research and try to contact Candace from GW and see if she's experienced this before. Thanks for the prayers, guys.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for taking time to update us. I am still praying that you can find out what is causing this issue.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm praying he'll get better, good luck!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys. Just got back again from the vet's. Blood sample showed kidneys not working up to par, probably from dehydration. He's now getting fluids and the vet will call us this evening. He hadn't moved much since the earlier vet visit and Brad tried to stand him up and he fell. Got him outside and he walked sideways. I just cringed. got to vet and didn't walk great, but it wasn't crooked. He acts like he's drugged up. I asked if he played too hard and slipped a disk would it do this and he said no. Will update later tonight.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

ray: for badger. hope the vet calls you tonight with good news.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

He's doing better.  Vet called a few minutes ago. He gave him 3L of fluids and he ate a little and drank 1/2 a bowl of water and peed. It is concentrated. He rechecked the blood and one of the 2 kidney areas is back to normal. The other came down a little but not enough. He'll spend the night and I'll get a call in the morning. When he brought him back in from the bathroom, he was actually alert and looking around. A cat was walking in front of him earlier today and he didn't even look up. He had no energy. So we don't know if this is the original problem, but it explains why he growled/moaned a little when Brad picked him up this morning. I will be able to sleep and hope he continues to improve. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh that is a least some good news to go on.

Does the vet have any ideas on what caused this?


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear he's doing better! We have a rott here whose kidneys are not working properly, it's just a matter of time for him now, and I don't think he's got much longer. He hardly eats and he's sooo skinny. He's not even 6 years old yet, I just hate seeing him this way, but all we can do is make him as comfortable as possible. I'm just so glad to hear Badger is doing better, after going through this with Lamar when you first mentioned kidneys I was really worried for him.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Sending you best wishes and doggie hugs from all of us here.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Dehydration causes such misery- I'm glad he's better. Did the vet offer any insight as to why this happened?


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks again, guys. Haviris, what caused your Rott's kidney problems? 
Talked to the vet at church. Said Badger was like a different dog this morning. He peed and was sniffing around outside. Still going to keep him another day to make sure we're out of the woods and still wanting that other thing to get back to normal in his blood. Church was starting so didn't get to discuss if he thinks this is the root cause or a side effect. I'm going to go to work for a little while in the morning and then go check on him and work from home the rest of the day. Hopefully he'll get to come home. I'm attaching a pic of our big boy. Just love that head!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he is so handsome!!! Glad things are looking up for the big man.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my, I hope he gets all better soon. I have a Golden Retriever that looks like a GP. He's 100 lbs and white. O_O


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a wonderfulful picture- perfect expression of dog contentment.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie, I do so hope that Badger continues to improve, he is a very handsome boy!! And BIG!! My goodness he certainly looks as though all he has to do is look at an intruder to scare them away. Prayers coming your way for his quick recovery and answers to what caused this illness.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't sleep. My vet wasn't at church tonight and didn't call. I know if Badger was worse he would call, but I'm anxious after the research I did today and thinking about when Abe came home last year and then died a few days later. I know one doesn't have to do with the other, but my stomach is knotted. I am praying, but am not completely sure I should pour out my heart to God over my animal. I should be pouring it out over people who aren't saved. I just don't want to see another incredible animal die. Qtip's bark seems deeper without her daddy here. She's stepping up. I will see him tomorrow even if he doesn't get to come home. And I'm gonna love on him big time. He enjoys hugs. 

Thanks for listening...or reading. I feel better. I know God's will is perfect and crisis only makes you stronger. And I know that God is always by my side. Good night.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope he is doing better. I will say a prayer for him when I go to bed (which is soon - I'm tired!). I know how you must be feeling, especially after what happened with Abe. Everything happens for a reason, although that reason may not be visable right now.

(((HUGS))) It is always tough when an animal is ill. I'll be praying for your boy! 

BTW he is very handsome!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

The vet said he couldn't say for sure what caused Lamar's kidney problems, he said he could have injested something that damaged them, but with it coming on slowly, it seems unlikely. It could be genetic, no way to know for sure. He was really bad today, I don't think he's got much more time, he would only eat today when I fed him out of my hand, only got about 1/3 a can of dog food down him, I just can't stand seeing him like that. The vet said we'd try for a year, but it's been around a month and we'll be lucky to get another week, he just went down so fast.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Haviris, I am so sorry. I'll be praying for you and Lamar. Love on him lots so you don't have that regret like I had with Abe.

I found this website yesterday http://www.caninekidneyhealth.com/ . The herbal treatment has worked for several dogs. Maybe you can see what's in it and find some of it. Their prices seem high to me.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

He had bloody diarhea last night. They are running tests now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Julie!!! praying for you.

Don't worry about focusing on your dog right now in your prayers, the Lord knows your heart and He cares about the animals just as much if not more then we do. By caring for him that much you show your tender compassionate heart.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

I can empathize, Julie. Both of my dogs are 15 yrs now and I find myself watching, almost daily, for 'signs'. 

If good care has brought you this far, a little good prayer can't be a bad thing now.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Prayers to you. I hope he is going to be OK. I have a 13 year old that has been hit by two cars, and HE hit the first one. He was running so fast that the truck did stop but he could not. He dented the running board with his head, and how the left side of his head is dented in and he has some brain damage. He does have small seizers every now and then. It is scary, but I know he has lead a long life even after the hitting the truck. He is a dear and I will really miss him when he goes, but for now he is as healthy as can be, for a guy that has really no teeth because they have all been knocked out, and with brain damage.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

what a beautiful boy he is. praying for good news.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much, guys. It's been a frustrating day. Got to talk to Frank, the vet. I know he dreads when I call because I ask so many questions. As of late this morning, Frank thinks this started with an infection in the tummy from clostridial perferingens (yes, like we vaccinate for with CD&T in the goats, but probably a different strain). He probably had diarhea in the field and we didn't see it, then he got dehydrated. And now that he's getting fluids, it is back. They are treating with antibiotics. I will pass along which one when I find out. They are still giving fluids as his creatinine is still high. That has me worried his kidneys have gotten scarred or something. Badger is feeling much better. And so much so that he is taking out his iv. Silly boy. We tried to tell them he doesn't like needles. I didn't go see him in case it would make him more restless. He needs to settle down and finish his fluids. I don't know about going through tomorrow without seeing him, though. I'm still anxious due to Abe. Poor Brad is now on shutdown, working 10 - 12 hours a day so he can't possibly see him til Badger comes home.

Sweetgoats - I remember you talking about your sweetie when Abe was injured. I hope he's enjoying life the best he can.

creaturesall - I like that sentiment.

BTW, I think Badger is remarkably handsome. Brad was drawn to Qtip of course, she was a powder puff at 3 months. Badger was just neat as can be. We had lost Abe 5 days earlier and Badger came right up and wanted lovin'. I teared up and hugged him. You can see pics of him and Qtip at http://www.getchagoat.com/ourdogs.html . Abe is there, too, smiling as always.

Enough babbling, thanks everyone for helping me through this.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a great big (((((Hug))))) to both you and Brad as you are going through this.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Prayers still coming your way!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you Julie! I will check that out, yesterday he was just so bad we were discussing making the hard decision we've been dreading, but he seemed better today, he spent most of the day outside greeting me and following me around, still wouldn't eat much though I did get him to eat half a hamburger after I pulled it into small peices. The vet said it would be best for him to stay on his special diet, but at this point he just needs to eat so give him anything he will eat. He will not eat for my mom no matter what she gives him, so me or my sister have to feed him, and if he likes hamburgers I am going to get him another one tomarrow, and I will get him one everyday from now till he dies if that is what it take to get him to eat.

I hope Badger is feeling better and gets to come home soon, I'm sure he'll be happier to be home. I'm praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

He's coming home!! I have to interview someone at 1pm so I'll get to him at 4pm. yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wahooooo :leap:


Haviris praying for you dog, do keep us posted - such a sad thing to deal with. I remember our family dog dieing from cancer it was terrible!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That's GREAT news! Yipee!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad to hear that he is doing better. I don't know what I would do without my dog. She is such a sweet dog that I couldn't let go of her. She isn't an LGD but she does good with my goats. She was raised with me and not the goats so I haven't really tried her with them. Anyway, I am glad you are getting Badger back today!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Haviris, as Stacey said, keep us posted. It just killed me when we lost Abe last year.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great news Julie!
Praying for your dog too Haviris


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Julie. That is SO exciting that he is coming home.  I am so happy for you. Prayers for a full recovery.
Haviris, prays going your way also.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

that is great that he is coming home. i am so happy for you
haviris prayers for you & your dog . ray:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie I know you are happy he is coming home.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Im so glad he gets to come home.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I'm glad he's home, but he is a baaaaad patient. The only pen we had ready the new kiko girls were in. Well, I put him in there after he threw the water bowl around our utility room. They were terrified and today broke out. He is still in there whining. I put Lucy in there til Brad gets home. He ate the rest of his food while I was gone this mornig, so that's staying on the right track. I'm relieved and the vet bill is bad, but not as bad as it could have been. A few days in the pen, then in the small lot before we let him back in the field. I need to monitor food intake and make sure no diarhea.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is wonderful that he is throwing the bowl around. You can tell he is feeling a lot better. That is great news that he is eating also. Just watch that he does not eat to much at once. I am sure you already know that.
Way to go. I bet now you will be able to enjoy that turkey that you all will be eating.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to hear that he's doing better- hopefully he will never look back.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Julie! I am so glad to hear he is throwing dishes around lol!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm splitting up his food into 2 feedings rather than his normal one so his tummy can get use to it, but he is still eating everything. The vet knew he was getting better when he took the IV out 4 times on Monday. And Tuesday he barked and whined until I got there. That is starting to calm down some. Lucy is a good buddy for him. She stays out of his way but isn't scared of him. It dropped 30 degrees here today so he is cold. If he's still shivering this afternoon, I'll make a pen in the middle of the barn so he's warmer. I want him to produce his own heat, but his immune system is down so I want to help it a little. He's on antibiotics through Sun morning. I didn't realize how much sleep I lost over worrying. silly mother. I slept 12 hours last night. I'll need that rest for shopping tomorrow!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so glad he's doing so much better - and has his appetite back! I've been following the thread and praying for both of you. Did I miss something, or did you ever find out what caused this?


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Vet thinks clostridial perferingen (sp?). Just like goats, it can get out of balance in his tummy and the bad bacteria is no longer balanced. He is a picky eater and when I went to Sam's a couple of weeks ago to get their food, Sam's had changed the food. So they had a hard and fast switch over. I don't know if this did it or something else. Vet didn't think so. Just said it happens and he sees it alot. I think maybe he ate something he wasn't supposed to. I'll watch to make sure he keeps eating. Oh, and today he pooped!!!! And no blood!!!!! yippee!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh to be so excited by poop!!!  I hope this means he is over the worst and this is behind him (no pun intended). I have never heard of such a reaction to a change in food, but I know my GSD has a very sensitive tummy, too. I sure hope that's all it was and there was no permanent damage to his kidneys. I'll still say a little prayer for him!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I haven't been on in a few days and I'm so glad to hear Badger is doing better! 

Unfortunately the update on Lamar is not good, he's really gone down hill and we've desided it's time to have him put down. He hasn't eaten anything in the last two days, and he just seems to have given up. We took him back to the vet Tuesday and got some more meds, we'd hoped they'd give him a second wind and buy us some more time, but it just aint happening. We're probably going to call the vet tomarrow and have it done, as much as we hate to let him go, we hate to see him suffer even more.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

oh haviris i am so sorry to hear that. it is a hard thing to do. i had a boxer that after my husband died she would not eat a thing. the vet did every thing he could. then i had to ask my self was i doing this for her or me. there was no hope for her & i made the decision to put her down. lamar will be in a good place & never know pain again. :hug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Haviris-Dogs are so wonderful- It's so hard to have to make that choice for him. But he has never been alone while he was ill- he had your love and I think that is more to him than anything else in the world. May you have peace while making these hard choices- choices made from love alone.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Harvis, I am so sad to hear the news - but you know you've done everything you can. My heart goes to you in such a difficult time. We've been battling some sort of tick-borne illness with our Daisy since late in the summer and know we're living on borrowed time with her. This day comes for us all and we have to make the decision for them, out of love for them. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I was worried when I opened this thread just now. I'm sorry you have to make this hard decision and during the hoildays. It always makes it worse. Hope your husband will get to go with you so you aren't alone. I kept a lock of Abe's hair and put it in a shadow box. Maybe you'd like a lock of Lamar's. Huge hugs as you deal with this. As said above, he won't hurt anymore.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie, great news to hear that he is doing better, Haviris...so sorry that you have to make that decision....my Petey saved me from the pain of needing to put him down...it was a year in September that he crossed the Rainbow Bridge...old and not eating losing weight and still wanting lovins from us...he lay on my porch and hubby and I decided that if he made it through the night we would take him and have him put to sleep...after we decided that it was 6pm that he took his last breath. Those critters know how much we care and love them and it seems at times that they will suffer through to spare our hearts until they know they can't go on any longer. My heart aches for you....know that you are doing the best for him...as they can sense your heartache and want to stay strong for you but can't do so physically. I am sure he has had a good life with you and knows that it is time to leave. God Bless you for taking him from his pain.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Haviris - I am so sorry you had to make such a heartbreaking decision. My thoughts are with you in this very difficult time. Julie, I have done the same thing, keeping a lock of their fur.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dog Haviris, hugs to you!! :hug:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Well it's done, I took him in today for his last car ride. I feel better then I thought I would, the hardest part was the drive to the vet. He even seemed to enjoy the ride, he loved car rides, he sat up and looked out the window, he's been so weak and it was the perkiest I've seen him in awhile. Instead of taking him in I had the vet come to the vehicle. He's now buried next to the barn. I know it was the right choice, he was ready to go. I'll still miss him like crazy, but I just keep thinking of him back to his old self, full of health and enjoying a nice sunny day with feilds to run through and creeks to swim in.

I want to thank everyone for their condolences, you have no idea how much I appriciate it!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I cried reading your post. I just can not imagine my life without my dogs. Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad your last memory was a good one with him.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Because I have had two dogs as friends and companions for the past 15 years, I was moved by your sad circumstances, Havirus. *creaturesall* ran a story in our last issue which I found equally moving and I hope reading it will bring you some comfort as well. http://www.creaturesall.com/do-no-harm

You've done a difficult, but ultimately good, thing.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Haviris, Iam so sorry to hear the news. Yes you did the right thing. It would of just been slefish of you to held on to him, and that is a very hard choice. He is now ipain free, and he is running in greener pastures also.
God bless you and please take these hugs. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone, I know it was the right thing, keeping him around at this point would have only been for my own selfish reasons and not what was best for him. We will all miss him so much, but we know he's in a better place and no longer suffering, and I'm glad that I was strong enough to do that for him.

And I really didn't mean to high jack this thread, I hope Badger is continueing to improve! I'm still thinking of him, and hope he's been enjoying all the extra attention he's been getting!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Badger doesn't mind at all!!  And neither do I. It's all about sharing what's going on with friends. I'm very thankful we still have him and I'm thankful Lamar isn't hurting. Badger was let out in the field yesterday and ran and barked, and had a good ole time. His last dose of medicine is this morning.


----------

